# Reload RTA by Reload Vapor USA (Kylin Killer?)



## CMMACKEM

Have a look at this lads. My people I follow say this is the most flavoursome RTA they have ever used.


----------



## Vape_r

What's the price tag like?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Vape_r said:


> What's the price tag like?


Very expensive. Around the same as the Dotmod Petri 24mm RTA $80.Will be around R1300-R1400 here.

Remember this product is and all materials bar the grub screws and packaging are made in the USA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

I tend to take Mike more serious than most reviewers. Looks like a winner for dual coil lovers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Schnappie said:


> I tend to take Mike more serious than most reviewers. Looks like a winner for dual coil lovers


Got some one to buy it for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

CMMACKEM said:


> Very expensive. Around the same as the Dotmod Petri 24mm RTA $80.Will be around R1300-R1400 here.
> 
> Remember this product is and all materials bar the grub screws and packaging are made in the USA


So over engineered and excessively expensive labour cost

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie

CMMACKEM said:


> Got some one to buy it for me.


Im jelly!


----------



## CMMACKEM

Schnappie said:


> Im jelly!


Get jelly when or if it actually arrives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Have known about this for two weeks now. Already placed my order.
Cannot wait.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

I dont think the Kylin RTA and the Reload RTA is aimed at the same market - so i wouldn't call it a Kylin killer, but defo agree that this lil rta looks the tits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

CMMACKEM said:


> Have a look at this lads. My people I follow say this is the most flavoursome RTA they have ever used.



The RDTA is all the rage now.A low cost flavor monster is the Ivogo Rock.17 bucks at Fast tech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Looks really good but i just cant help thinking to myself do they cover it in Gold to look expensive or just to be able to push the price higher?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tai

My 2 cents... No one complains about the price premium of dot mod gear. Having used some of the products in the dot mod line up, I can say I am happy to pay more for something that is better quality. To me, this seems to be right up there build quality wise and if its as good as reviewers say, id drop 1.2k on it without a second thought

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## CMMACKEM

Clouds4Days said:


> Looks really good but i just cant help thinking to myself do they cover it in Gold to look expensive or just to be able to push the price higher?



Is it real gold?


----------



## Clouds4Days

CMMACKEM said:


> Is it real gold?



No idea sorry was meaning colour Gold.
Cant find anything on the WWW on this RTA besides a video review.
Guys at Fasttech say its only available through a app .


----------



## CMMACKEM

Does anybody have one yet?

A nice comparison of the top 2017 RTAs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@KZOR have you recieved your reload rta yet?


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> @KZOR have you recieved your reload rta yet?


Nope .... hopefully this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

KZOR said:


> Nope .... hopefully this week.



Where did you order it from?

Me too hopefully next week.


----------



## KZOR

CMMACKEM said:


> Where did you order it from?


@Throat Punch is bringing in some and i booked a black one on the spot when he brought this information to my attention.


----------



## Throat Punch

KZOR said:


> @Throat Punch is bringing in some and i booked a black one on the spot when he brought this information to my attention.



Hopefully they will be here by end of next week


----------



## Schnappie

CMMACKEM said:


> Does anybody have one yet?
> 
> A nice comparison of the top 2017 RTAs



Wish he threw the Omni in there as well


----------



## CMMACKEM

Come on people that have received theirs...we want your feedback.


----------



## Clouds4Days

CMMACKEM said:


> Come on people that have received theirs...we want your feedback.



Not available locally yet.
But i hear next week they should be available locally.


----------



## Vape_r

Have pre ordered one, should get it next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Vape_r said:


> Have pre ordered one, should get it next week




Dibs when you sell bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r

Look what came this morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CMMACKEM

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 96351
> View attachment 96352
> 
> Look what came this morning


I Fcking hate you  

And and and and???????


----------



## Vape_r

Aaaaaaaand I'm fasting so I can't try it till tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Vape_r said:


> Aaaaaaaand I'm fasting so I can't try it till tonight


Oh my....gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam

So Jealous


----------



## incredible_hullk

I swear sometimes I feel like I'm trying to buy billet boxes but it's normal rtas... getting stock is problematic

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## morras

I see they are all sold out !!!

When will the next ones be available ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

I honestly dont think the flavour is going to smash the Kylin aka "kill the Kylin" but if it doesn't leak/have massive condensation than its a winner over the Kylin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

Hakhan said:


> So over engineered and excessively expensive labour cost



Like that old joke that the americans spent $100 000 to engineer a pen that would write in zero gravity. The russians brough pencils

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ET

Hakhan said:


> So over engineered and excessively expensive labour cost



Like that old joke that the americans spent $100 000 to engineer a pen that would write in zero gravity. The russians brough pencils

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft

ET said:


> Like that old joke that the americans spent $100 000 to engineer a pen that would write in zero gravity. The russians brough pencils


The problem with the pencils is that the graphite could cause issues in the ventilation systems of the space crafts, which in turn could cause mass scale combustion killing everyone on board (totally off topic but still a bit of informative useless information)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Vape_r said:


> Aaaaaaaand I'm fasting so I can't try it till tonight



Feedback?


----------



## AlphaDog

Does this RTA have the same/similar condensation issue that the Kylin has? My serpent mini 25 has this issue, as well as my Tsunami 24 RDA, and I'm pretty sure all bottom airflow drippers/tanks have it. Would be amazed if the Reload somehow is completely dry in this regard...


----------



## KZOR

CMMACKEM said:


> Feedback?


Here is your feedback.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

AlphaDog said:


> Does this RTA have the same/similar condensation issue that the Kylin has? My serpent mini 25 has this issue, as well as my Tsunami 24 RDA, and I'm pretty sure all bottom airflow drippers/tanks have it. Would be amazed if the Reload somehow is completely dry in this regard...



Condensation ,where there is juice residue at the bottom of the tank? 

Yes this is normal. I have experienced this on all my tanks (around 6 could be more...) bar the OBS Engine I think.

Asked a serious serious pro and he confirmed it is normal.


----------



## KZOR

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes this is normal.


Been using mine for two days know. Minute traces of condensation which i only notice if i look for it.


----------



## CMMACKEM

KZOR said:


> Been using mine for two days know. Minute traces of condensation which i only notice if i look for it.


Your thoughts on the Reload?


----------



## KZOR

CMMACKEM said:


> Your thoughts on the Reload?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog

CMMACKEM said:


> Condensation ,where there is juice residue at the bottom of the tank?
> 
> Yes this is normal. I have experienced this on all my tanks (around 6 could be more...) bar the OBS Engine I think.
> 
> Asked a serious serious pro and he confirmed it is normal.


Ah, ok. Yeah it is normal I guess but irritating. I don't like getting juice on my mods. With my serpent mini 25, i have to screw the tank off daily to wipe the bottom of the tank and the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

AlphaDog said:


> Ah, ok. Yeah it is normal I guess but irritating. I don't like getting juice on my mods. With my serpent mini 25, i have to screw the tank off daily to wipe the bottom of the tank and the mod.



My Smok Beast was terrible. Why wipe it? You only see it if you screw off the tank.


----------



## CMMACKEM

KZOR said:


>




Nice review!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog

CMMACKEM said:


> My Smok Beast was terrible. Why wipe it? You only see it if you screw off the tank.


When i had the serpent mini on my Therion, the juice would accumulate on the outer groove of the mod's 510. Made me paranoid lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Getting mine on Monday with a Trinity Magnum drip tip.

G*d I need to stop spending so much money on vape shite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

The Reload is a Kylin Killer. I managed to score one over the weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Keyaam said:


> The Reload is a Kylin Killer. I managed to score one over the weekend.


From where?

Getting mine tomorrow


----------



## AlphaDog

Right, so for those who have this RTA, what are you thoughts? Is it just another overly hyped product, or is it worth the R1090 price tag?
Also, is ThroatPunch the only vendor selling it?

Thanks!


----------



## CMMACKEM

AlphaDog said:


> Right, so for those who have this RTA, what are you thoughts? Is it just another overly hyped product, or is it worth the R1090 price tag?
> Also, is ThroatPunch the only vendor selling it?
> 
> Thanks!



Totally worth it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

I'm loving my Reload RTA.

Rich flavourism vape, it's super easy to build on. The best part about this is that I have had 0 leaking issues if wicked properly. And with the way this RTA was built, it's so easy to get right. Definitive win from me!


----------



## AlphaDog

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I'm loving my Reload RTA.
> 
> Rich flavourism vape, it's super easy to build on. The best part about this is that I have had 0 leaking issues if wicked properly. And with the way this RTA was built, it's so easy to get right. Definitive win from me!


Thanks for your detailed feedback.
Only ThroatPunch selling it? It's always out of stock... DAMMMMIT


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

AlphaDog said:


> Thanks for your detailed feedback.
> Only ThroatPunch selling it? It's always out of stock... DAMMMMIT



I believe Throat Punch are the only ones with this in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Any advice on how to wick this?
I'm getting dry hits no matter how much I comb out my cotton.
For disclosure, I'm a noob and have no idea what I'm doing.
This is my second RTA and I never managed to get it right on my first one (Ammit 25).
So an idiots guide to wicking the Reload RTA would be appreciated 

Currently I have a 3mm ID SS316 26ga build at 0.35ohm in there (not spaced). (10 wraps if I had to guess)


----------



## CMMACKEM

TheV said:


> Any advice on how to wick this?
> I'm getting dry hits no matter how much I comb out my cotton.
> For disclosure, I'm a noob and have no idea what I'm doing.
> This is my second RTA and I never managed to get it right on my first one (Ammit 25).
> So an idiots guide to wicking the Reload RTA would be appreciated
> 
> Currently I have a 3mm ID SS316 26ga build at 0.35ohm in there (not spaced). (10 wraps if I had to guess)


Yes, see below. Fast forward to when he starts using the cotton.


Remember not to stuff the wicking slots. You should not be able to see the cotton through them as a rule of thumb. I have never had a dry hit off this thing.


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes, see below. Fast forward to when he starts using the cotton.
> 
> 
> Remember not to stuff the wicking slots. You should not be able to see the cotton through them as a rule of thumb. I have never had a dry hit off this thing.



My first build that I did last night was very similar to this. Just took the excess fluff off the cotton. Cut it short. Tucked it gently into the juice well (not touching the bottom).
It ended up just running dry. No bubbles. Not pulling up any juice. Not sure how it could have worked out so different with such a similar process.


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> My first build that I did last night was very similar to this. Just took the excess fluff off the cotton. Cut it short. Tucked it gently into the juice well (not touching the bottom).
> It ended up just running dry. No bubbles. Not pulling up any juice. Not sure how it could have worked out so different with such a similar process.


dude. you just have no luck.


----------



## CMMACKEM

TheV said:


> My first build that I did last night was very similar to this. Just took the excess fluff off the cotton. Cut it short. Tucked it gently into the juice well (not touching the bottom).
> It ended up just running dry. No bubbles. Not pulling up any juice. Not sure how it could have worked out so different with such a similar process.





TheV said:


> My first build that I did last night was very similar to this. Just took the excess fluff off the cotton. Cut it short. Tucked it gently into the juice well (not touching the bottom).
> It ended up just running dry. No bubbles. Not pulling up any juice. Not sure how it could have worked out so different with such a similar process.



Rake the cotton bud. I have never had a dry hit off this thing.

I follow the same method as CV but I do rake the cotton to make sure it is nice and fluffy. Trip the edges of your cotton tails if need be.


----------



## Rafique

TheV said:


> Any advice on how to wick this?
> I'm getting dry hits no matter how much I comb out my cotton.
> For disclosure, I'm a noob and have no idea what I'm doing.
> This is my second RTA and I never managed to get it right on my first one (Ammit 25).
> So an idiots guide to wicking the Reload RTA would be appreciated
> 
> Currently I have a 3mm ID SS316 26ga build at 0.35ohm in there (not spaced). (10 wraps if I had to guess)




use spaced coils on 26g with that Diameter, I dont get any dry hits. If I chain vape on non spaced 26g 3mm 7 wraps I get dry hits bare in mind that is if im chain vaping. Spaced coils seem to be best for me


----------



## aktorsyl

BioHAZarD said:


> dude. you just have no luck.


I can relate.
Believe me


----------



## KZOR




----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> dude. you just have no luck.


I think its a question of no skill. At this point I really can't blame the product. The build that the guy from Vaper's Corner did for me was flawless. I think the best thing is for me to go back there and sit with him. I should do the build and he should point out where the hell I'm going wrong 


CMMACKEM said:


> Rake the cotton bud. I have never had a dry hit off this thing.
> 
> I follow the same method as CV but I do rake the cotton to make sure it is nice and fluffy. Trip the edges of your cotton tails if need be.


I make sure it is nice and fluffy. Not sure what "trip the edges" means?


Rafique said:


> use spaced coils on 26g with that Diameter, I dont get any dry hits. If I chain vape on non spaced 26g 3mm 7 wraps I get dry hits bare in mind that is if im chain vaping. Spaced coils seem to be best for me


My very first build when I got the Reload was spaced. I didn't get dry hits but I also didn't get much flavor off of it.


aktorsyl said:


> I can relate.
> Believe me


You are cursed. And you have somehow managed to infect me 


KZOR said:


>



I've watched that video 3 times over. You literally just cut and push the cotton in. How does it even wick at all?
I'll try this when I get home...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I think its a question of no skill. At this point I really can't blame the product. The build that the guy from Vaper's Corner did for me was flawless. I think the best thing is for me to go back there and sit with him. I should do the build and he should point out where the hell I'm going wrong
> 
> I make sure it is nice and fluffy. Not sure what "trip the edges" means?
> 
> My very first build when I got the Reload was spaced. I didn't get dry hits but I also didn't get much flavor off of it.
> 
> You are cursed. And you have somehow managed to infect me
> 
> I've watched that video 3 times over. You literally just cut and push the cotton in. How does it even wick at all?
> I'll try this when I get home...


Hehe KISS dude KISS

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> I've watched that video 3 times over. You literally just cut and push the cotton in. How does it even wick at all?I'll try this when I get home...


Sometimes I wonder if we're being overcareful


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe KISS dude KISS
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk





aktorsyl said:


> Sometimes I wonder if we're being overcareful


I'm really starting to wonder if this is not my problem.
The next attempt will either be a surprising success or a monumental failure. Either way, it should be entertaining

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if this is not my problem.
> The next attempt will either be a surprising success or a monumental failure. Either way, it should be entertaining


Well, to be fair - the last time I rewicked my Exocet I did it within 20 seconds by keeping it extremely simple and not being overcareful at all.
....it was a clusterfck.

So there seems to be a middle ground

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

TheV said:


> I think its a question of no skill. At this point I really can't blame the product. The build that the guy from Vaper's Corner did for me was flawless. I think the best thing is for me to go back there and sit with him. I should do the build and he should point out where the hell I'm going wrong
> 
> I make sure it is nice and fluffy. Not sure what "trip the edges" means?
> 
> My very first build when I got the Reload was spaced. I didn't get dry hits but I also didn't get much flavor off of it.
> 
> You are cursed. And you have somehow managed to infect me
> 
> I've watched that video 3 times over. You literally just cut and push the cotton in. How does it even wick at all?
> I'll try this when I get home...



Trim the edges of the cotton tails before you put them in. You dont need to but just make you have some space in the wicking slots.


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> Trim the edges of the cotton tails before you put them in. You dont need to but just make you have some space in the wicking slots.


Just to check, do you mean cut it shorter or cut off the sides? I'm sure what to trim in this scenario.


----------



## CMMACKEM

TheV said:


> Just to check, do you mean cut it shorter or cut off the sides? I'm sure what to trim in this scenario.



Apologies. The sides, but only if you need to. Don't stuff the cotton in, make sure it is put in comfortably.

Rregarding the bottom, just make sure it is not visible from the wicking holes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Thanks for all the advice here guys. Looks like my evening has been booked out from under me. I'll dive back into this tomorrow after my ride. Maybe try some Ni80 30x3 + 38 wire while I'm at it...


----------



## TheV

7 wraps Ni80 3mm ID 30x3 + 38 @ 0.342Ω





The amount of cotton I pulled through




Measuring it





I ended up trimming and thinning it a bit to get the wick to not feel packed in the juice hole.
It is just in there, cant see it from the outside,
I'm a couple of puffs in. It does not release any bubbles but the flavor seems to be consistent and no dry hits so far.


----------



## CMMACKEM

@TheV 

Bubbles bubbles bubbles(see photos)

Your cotton seems too thick.


----------



## CMMACKEM

@TheV

Make sure you can make a space between the two tails.


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> @TheV
> 
> Make sure you can make a space between the two tails.








I'll take the tails out and cut the sides


----------



## CMMACKEM

TheV said:


> I'll take the tails out and cut the sides



Wait first see if you can make a space in the middle like my photos. You may not need to


----------



## TheV




----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> Wait first see if you can make a space in the middle like my photos. You may not need to


Oops, too late. Cut as per my previous post


----------



## CMMACKEM

TheV said:


>


Cool, now try. Make sure there is a space in the middle.

Screw the top on and then off to see if the gap is still there. If not make that gap again. It should stay.


----------



## CMMACKEM

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> Cool, now try. Make sure there is a space in the middle.
> 
> Screw the top on and then off to see if the gap is still there. If not make that gap again. It should stay.


Gap is now there:









The bubbles are pretty big and get stuck although I'm sure they'll word their way out with more puffs


----------



## CMMACKEM

And boom 

It will take one or two weeks to perfect it. Try a few different thinning methods. 

Try Native Wicks if you can. Better flavor than CB V2 in my opinion.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> And boom
> 
> It will take one or two weeks to perfect it. Try a few different thinning methods.
> 
> Try Native Wicks if you can. Better flavor than CB V2 in my opinion.


Thanks for all the help. I will get there eventually thanks to you guys!
I'll try slightly longer tails next time. It looks like it is that large cavity that is allowing the bubbles to form that big and get stuck.
I had 3 big bubbles completely blocking the juice flow hole just now.
I'll see if I can get hold of some Native Wicks. Currently using Streaky Cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

I use ANML Looper as my benchmark juice. With CBV2 I get more of the corn cereal but with Native Wicks I get more fruit loop milky goodness. Cotton can make a difference.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> I use ANML Looper as my benchmark juice. With CBV2 I get more of the corn cereal but with Native Wicks I get more fruit loop milky goodness. Cotton can make a difference.


Thanks for the heads up.
I use a local Pistachio Cookie juice as my tester. Liking the result with Streaky Cotton.

After finishing what was in the tank I did another rewick, again with Streaky Cotton.
I took a slight bit less wick to start with (ie slightly less resistance pulling through).
I cut it a tad longer than required. Brushed it out with my fingers and flattened in in the process.
I trimmed the excess off the sides and folded it down to check for length.
I cut it to the base of the deck and also cut the bottom in slightly so that me it curves down it should be flat.
Tucked it in all the way to the bottom and separated it a bit after juicing it up.
Getting a nice reasonably sized bubble popping out straight after every pull and the flavor stays solid.
If the experience stays consistent after a couple of tanks and most importantly I'm able to reproduce it I will be a really happy camper! 

Thank you @CMMACKEM for you assistance today. I really do appreciate it!

@aktorsyl, tagging you as I thought this post might give a bit of hope to the hopeless!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> I use a local Pistachio Cookie juice as my tester. Liking the result with Streaky Cotton.
> 
> After finishing what was in the tank I did another rewick, again with Streaky Cotton.
> I took a slight bit less wick to start with (ie slightly less resistance pulling through).
> I cut it a tad longer than required. Brushed it out with my fingers and flattened in in the process.
> I trimmed the excess off the sides and folded it down to check for length.
> I cut it to the base of the deck and also cut the bottom in slightly so that me it curves down it should be flat.
> Tucked it in all the way to the bottom and separated it a bit after juicing it up.
> Getting a nice reasonably sized bubble popping out straight after every pull and the flavor stays solid.
> If the experience stays consistent after a couple of tanks and most importantly I'm able to reproduce it I will be a really happy camper!
> 
> Thank you @CMMACKEM for you assistance today. I really do appreciate it!
> 
> @aktorsyl, tagging you as I thought this post might give a bit of hope to the hopeless!


Quoting myself here but just a quick update for prosperity...
So a couple of days and many many many tanks later I can say that the above quoted wicking attempt was a resounding success.
Not a dry hit in sight, bubbles for days, a nice full wet vape and no leaking.
A bloody marvelous experience once you get it right (or rather once you learn "How to RTA" is more accurate).

Thanks for all the helps and advice here guys. The ecigssa community is flippen excellent!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

TheV said:


> Quoting myself here but just a quick update for prosperity...
> So a couple of days and many many many tanks later I can say that the above quoted wicking attempt was a resounding success.
> Not a dry hit in sight, bubbles for days, a nice full wet vape and no leaking.
> A bloody marvelous experience once you get it right (or rather once you learn "How to RTA" is more accurate).
> 
> Thanks for all the helps and advice here guys. The ecigssa community is flippen excellent!



If you get a chance try Kendo Gold with the same wicking process I explained. What you must do is dry burn the wick for 2 seconds twice with juice on the cotton before you put the tank on.

It is honestly the best wick I have ever tried.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> If you get a chance try Kendo Gold with the same wicking process I explained. What you must do is dry burn the wick for 2 seconds twice with juice on the cotton before you put the tank on.
> 
> It is honestly the best wick I have ever tried.


Thanks for the recommendation. I shall try make a plan to get some Kendo Gold at some point.
Luckily this hobby very much encourages playing around with many different configurations


----------



## CMMACKEM

TheV said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I shall try make a plan to get some Kendo Gold at some point.
> Luckily this hobby very much encourages playing around with many different configurations



Yeah Vaping Bogan convinced me to get some and I totally agree.

Check out this review on most of the premium vape cotton that is available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> Yeah Vaping Bogan convinced me to get some and I totally agree.
> 
> Check out this review on most of the premium vape cotton that is available.



Awesome. Thanks for the link. Busy watching the video. This dude sure is an acquired taste ... but I really enjoy his videos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Card

Hey guys.. I've had my reload for a week now, it's an amazing tank but it's not wicking properly and I just thought I would put it out there and see if anyone can give some advice. I have been following this thread so I know what to do with the Cotten but I think the problem might be my coils .. I'm using dual Ni80 , 8 wraps with a 3mm diameter as per the pic attached . My thoughts are that I should be using a bigger coil like an Alien or fused Clapton purely because then there won't be so much exposed cotten but I don't know?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mike Card said:


> Hey guys.. I've had my reload for a week now, it's an amazing tank but it's not wicking properly and I just thought I would put it out there and see if anyone can give some advice. I have been following this thread so I know what to do with the Cotten but I think the problem might be my coils .. I'm using dual Ni80 , 8 wraps with a 3mm diameter as per the pic attached . My thoughts are that I should be using a bigger coil like an Alien or fused Clapton purely because then there won't be so much exposed cotten but I don't know?


Those coils are fine

I also use Ni80 duals

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mike Card said:


> Hey guys.. I've had my reload for a week now, it's an amazing tank but it's not wicking properly and I just thought I would put it out there and see if anyone can give some advice. I have been following this thread so I know what to do with the Cotten but I think the problem might be my coils .. I'm using dual Ni80 , 8 wraps with a 3mm diameter as per the pic attached . My thoughts are that I should be using a bigger coil like an Alien or fused Clapton purely because then there won't be so much exposed cotten but I don't know?


Rather show us the wicking so we can advise 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Card

@BioHAZarD here we go


----------



## Max

Hi @Mike Card - not that I have a Reload - what Ga is your Ni80 wire - and consider spacing between each wrap. 

This is on a Wotofo Sapor v2 RDA and it's Flavour Heaven - and Cotton Candy - Dual coils = 0.34Ohms - 10 wraps - 3mm ID - 0.5mm spacing - and brilliant between 40 to 50W



Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

KZOR said:


>



nice channel @KZOR +1 Subscription and i wish you the very best of success with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mike Card said:


> @BioHAZarD here we go


General idea is good. Just reduce the wicking in the channel. Too much blockage. I think


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mike Card said:


> @BioHAZarD here we go


I will send u a pick of my wicking when i redo

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mike Card said:


> @BioHAZarD here we go


Here you go







Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Card

Thanks @Sash and @BioHAZarD .. the vid was great and I think I just need to play around a bit more on the bigger coil (length) side as I think your wicks will fill Better if they are running straight down into the juice holes as apposed to curving (more surface area) I hope this makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mike Card said:


> Thanks @Sash and @BioHAZarD .. the vid was great and I think I just need to play around a bit more on the bigger coil (length) side as I think your wicks will fill Better if they are running straight down into the juice holes as apposed to curving (more surface area) I hope this makes sense


Good luck dude. Let us know if you have any other hassles


----------



## Mike Card

Hey guys.. so I got some of these bad boys today and so far my theory was right, I needed "bigger" coils to ensure the wicking was easier in terms of wicks going straight down into the wicking holes as apposed to a "smaller" coil where there was more wick exposed and not getting the juice up to the coils quick enough. So far so good, thick warm clouds with tons of flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Hi

Can anyone help me with finding grub screws for the Reload RTA used a spare one and need to buy more just in case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Okay so I have stripped all x12 grubs. Reload really need to change the screws it in their next RTA.

Luckily I found a Torx screwdriver set in Mica for R110. The T4 and T5 size works on stripped and non-stripped grubs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay so I have stripped all x12 grubs. Reload really need to change the screws it in their next RTA.
> 
> Luckily I found a Torx screwdriver set in Mica for R110. The T4 and T5 size works on stripped and non-stripped grubs.


The screws on this R1k RTA is utter garbage  It is so disappointing

And good suggestion on the torx drivers for stripped hex screws.
I've recently managed to get some stripped hex screws out of devices with torx drivers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caramia

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay so I have stripped all x12 grubs. Reload really need to change the screws it in their next RTA.
> 
> Luckily I found a Torx screwdriver set in Mica for R110. The T4 and T5 size works on stripped and non-stripped grubs.


Have ever found replacement grubs?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Caramia said:


> Have ever found replacement grubs?



I bought some from fasttech on the 25th of November but yeah...fasttech.
I will be getting 20 of them. 

I do not really need them anymore thanks to the torx.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@CMMACKEM and @zadiac 
Is the reload a massive air tank?
And is it relatively easy to coil and wick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Silver said:


> @CMMACKEM and @zadiac
> Is the reload a massive air tank?
> And is it relatively easy to coil and wick?



Airflow slightly restrictive(Even when wide open) compared to other RTA, RDTA and RDA airflow. You get nothing but thick, saturated flavor and clouds.

Easiest RTA to wick for me yet once you get the hang of it. Wick exactly like the video below(From 5:00 minute mark):


Can you see how the cotton does not block the wicking holes?

See attached image, I sometimes make a space in between my cotton, do not think it really makes a difference.

Low ohm and high wattage builds do well in this RTA. It just never gets really hot for me(I have the gold version, I am sure the black and SS are the same) at 130/120w, it gets warm, compared to the Wotofo Serpent 25mm, Dead Rabbit RDA and VGOD RDTA Elite which got scorching hot!

In addition, every reputable Youtuber who reviewed this product awarded it with their best RTA of 2017. Ambitionz Vaper has said that it is his favorite atomizer of all time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> @CMMACKEM and @zadiac
> Is the reload a massive air tank?
> And is it relatively easy to coil and wick?



Hi @Silver, the airflow is very controllable. From completely shut off to very very open. Haven't tried MTL with it yet, but will do so. I find it very easy to recoil and the wicking is very easy once you know what to do. I have a nifty little trick to make the wicking just perfect for this tank. Trust me, you won't be sorry. I've had a few people try it and they were blown away by the flavor. I only use Ni80 fused claptons (26x2)x36g) in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

zadiac said:


> Hi @Silver, the airflow is very controllable. From completely shut off to very very open. Haven't tried MTL with it yet, but will do so. I find it very easy to recoil and the wicking is very easy once you know what to do. I have a nifty little trick to make the wicking just perfect for this tank. Trust me, you won't be sorry. I've had a few people try it and they were blown away by the flavor. I only use Ni80 fused claptons (26x2)x36g) in it.



My wick brings all the boys to the yard.  

Please PM me and share you wicking technique. Would love to know if it is the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

cant believe there appears to be no thread in here on this RTA

Am going to move some other posts into this thread, which will appear above


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hi @Silver
There should be a Kylin killer thread with all the previous reload posts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reloaded-rta-by-reloaded-usa-kylin-killer.t37216/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @BioHAZarD 
I was a bit stumped wondering why there wasnt a reload thread
Anyhow, if you find that thread, please post here and we can move all these posts to that thread

Always good to try keep the info together for future reference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reloaded-rta-by-reloaded-usa-kylin-killer.t37216/



Thanks @BioHAZarD
Well found!

Have moved all those posts here

Surely the thread title should have "Reload" and not reloaded?
Or am i missing something?

Tagging @CMMACKEM , @zadiac


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Thanks @BioHAZarD
> Well found!
> 
> Have moved all those posts here
> 
> Surely the thread title should have "Reload" and not reloaded?
> Or am i missing something?
> 
> Tagging @CMMACKEM , @zadiac


Nah I think they just created it like that and nobody felt the need to change it. You are more than welcome to edit.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

BioHAZarD said:


> Nah I think they just created it like that and nobody felt the need to change it. You are more than welcome to edit.



It was a typo from my side. Thanks for the fix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Thanks @BioHAZarD
> Well found!
> 
> Have moved all those posts here
> 
> Surely the thread title should have "Reload" and not reloaded?
> Or am i missing something?
> 
> Tagging @CMMACKEM , @zadiac


Yes Cap'n, it should be Reload.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

